# How to work around Tivo Service



## dpslusser (Jan 8, 2008)

I just bought two series 2 Stand Alone Tivo's. I set one up tonight, partially. All I really want to use it for is recording what ever im watching, and rewinding live TV. DO I need to have a subscription in order to use the box? I didn't connect a phone line, or a network to the Tivo, so it wouldn't let me proceed any future than testing the line, so i thought I would ask you guys first before i started messing around.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Yes, you need TiVo service to record.

However, without a subscription, you can still do the "trick plays" with live TV. It just won't record.

You can have it connected to a phone line or network.

BTW - Talk of circumvention of TiVo service is disallowed in these forums.


----------



## dpslusser (Jan 8, 2008)

Worf said:


> BTW - Talk of circumvention of TiVo service is disallowed in these forums.


Im not looking to circumvent tivo service. I just didn't see the need for it, especially if all i wanted to do was record and buffer tv.


----------



## OvrrDrive (Dec 14, 2004)

If all you want to do is record and buffer live TV I think I'd look in to a cheap HTPC. There's software out there that does just that and you won't be breaking the law to use it. 

Wanting to use a tivo without a sub is circumventing the tivo service as it is designed to work only with a subscription.


----------



## netw3rker (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi guys,

I think you are missing his point, if tivo required a subscription for every device, then it would be part of the price point of each device & you'd be renting it instead of buying it, but its not. Tivo has always been very clear that with subscription gets you guide data & other various information services.

I think the thread was titled incorrectly, it should be titled "in what capacity will a tivo function without active service". Anyone who's CC# on file w/tivo has changed, or who has left the ethernet cord unplugged (i've done both!), will tell you that the tivo will function fine as a tv/video buffer when it has no more guide data and or an expired/canceled account, but thats about it. To use a tivo in a strictly tv buffering fashion is a bit of a waste of a pretty awesome peice of hardware IMO, but that doesnt mean it cant or isnt allowed to be done this way.

To answer this guys question, just go through guided setup & give it all the information it asks for. after your 14 day (give or take a few days) *free trial* that tivo offers, the tivo will stop downloading guide listings, and your tivo will become just a glorified tv buffer & channel changer. you'll have to deal with the 'info' screen popping up after each channel change saying "Info not available" but that's the extent of it.

BTW this is 100% not theft / circumvention of service. i have a feeling though that after a couple weeks of excelent guide data, season pass configurations & dual tuner functionality, you'll realize that $7 - $11 / month is worth it once its gone. Which is probably exactly why tivo built in the trial period.

Enjoy


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Tivo can ONLY watch live tv and watch the buffer (30 min) and pause,rewind, fast forward those 30 minutes

and watch any PREVIOUSLY recorded stuff

That is ALL you can do w/ an unsubbed box, that is all

This has been talked a LOT on here, search around, you can't do it, and talk of TRYING to do it is NOT allowed here.


----------



## netw3rker (Jan 18, 2008)

right, all this guy wanted to do is exactly what you just said & everyone immediately started accusing him of a) trying to steal service (not true) b) telling him that his only 1 requirement for usage REQUIRED service (wrong) and c) that he should go drop a few hundred bucks on some other device instead (probably the right idea, but not a valid answer to his question).

If people would READ the questions being ask and ANSWER accordingly, then the people who should be or are SEARCHING for answers, would get the answers they need in the CONTEXT they are looking for.

It is good to know however that everyone here is so cautious about this issue that they will remind users about the rules if the thread comes w/in even a mile of being even indrectly related to the issue of theft of service. However it might be good to also note in that reminder that "what you are trying to do isnt directly related (at least in this case), but just in case, here are the rules" so that everyone understands.

my 2 cents anyways.. & yes this thread should be done now.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

netw3rker said:


> right, all this guy wanted to do is exactly what you just said


He said he wanted to "record whatever I'm watching"... it's a bit of a stretch to take that to mean JUST buffering live tv.

I agree, the hostility is out of line with the nature of the question, but it IS a well-covered topic, with very strong feelings (on both sides), and if the OP had taken an extra couple minutes to search rather than asking, he would've known that.

I'm very surprised this isn't a sticky here (always thought it was) especially since most of the stickies seem to be topics that could go in a FAQ somewhere, but hardly deserve their top billing on the thread. (IMHO)


----------

